# Not Your Boat - Other Interesting Boats



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Interesting juxtaposition this morning of Stad Amsterdam and the world's most expensive charter boat Flying Fox at $4 million per week.
Yes the helicopter ain't a small one.
136 meters/442 feet compared to 66.5m /218 feet.










One of the things I love about this part of the Caribbean is you never know who, or what(!!) is going to drop the pick in your bay.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

St Barts?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Simpson Bay, Sint Maarten (Dutch side). Sorry, I should have put that in.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Cool... Brought to mind this group of photos I took while coming down the St. Lawrence in 2017. There was a parade of tall ships to celebrate Canada's 150 anniversary, so I got a front-row seat to the show as they sailed by. Not nearly as impressive, or as good as yours Mark, but contrasts.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

They all look amazing. I like the second one down. It looks tiny. Might be parallax error but it looks far to small for the sea. Courageous men in those days.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We had a similar thing in Pulpit Harbor, ME.








The Arctic-Exploring schooner Bowdoin,








and the Spirit of Bermuda


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

This thing went by the house on St. Thomas in either 2019 or 2020. Under full sail. For the life of me, I couldn't figure out what it was. Too stunned to take any photos.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Might be parallax error but it looks far too small for the sea.


That's the first use of the term 'Parallax' that I've seen since film school! Thanks for dropping that! I would say that is more "Forced Perspective' though...


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> They all look amazing. I like the second one down. It looks tiny. Might be parallax error but it looks far to small for the sea. Courageous men in those days.


It's a deeply zoomed image, with the modern sloop in the foreground and the tall ship behind. It was a big sloop, and a small tall ship, but I think the huge apparent difference is an optical illusion.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Parallax error ? What's that?


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

My boat….
And NOT my boat…
Halifax


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Nice! Good thing they parked close by or you wouldn't have been able to see them.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Idem sailboat race in Upper St. Regis Lake, New York from my canoe
Sailing World article about these boats: The Idems of Regis Lake


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We had a visitor pass by our mooring a while back.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Tall ship visit to the Great Lakes 2017


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Picture from 1975, Holland Michigan, the HMS Dolphin, owned by Hollis Baker, a furniture company owner. He had it custom built for himself, including working cannons which they fired on weekends. Sadly, I have no idea what became of her, and few pictures are available even on the web...but here's mine anyways.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If you're going retro... We came across this guy, heading to New York in a hurry, on an outing with my colleagues. The fun part was seeing the transom with no name written. 🌙 was all that was there.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Some of those old sailing ships must have sailed like a brick.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

They'd better have. Un brick is a French brig.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I didn't know that!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

We sailed past this vessel somewhere between Montreal and Trois-Rivières when coming down the St. Lawrence. We later shared an anchorage with them. They were a youngish couple on their home-built boat, off on an adventure.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

paulk said:


> If you're going retro... We came across this guy, heading to New York in a hurry, on an outing with my colleagues. The fun part was seeing the transom with no name written. 🌙 was all that was there.
> View attachment 142051


Replica of Henry Hudsons Half Moon, hence, the crescent moon. I sailed on her briefly in the early 90s.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Not a clue who these guys were and no obvious reason for them to be beating up coast off Laguna Beach, wool Pea Coats and caps. Don't see that much in Orange County.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Some years back (2002 ?) we cruised right into the movie set of Pirates of the Caribbean on our 37' C&C trawler.
We got a tour of the ship !


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok ... one more (I got a million of em' )

Take a close look at the side of this "trawler". He split a small sailboat up the middle and grafted one half on each side of his boat. He told me he wanted side decks


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

Seen in Greece


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

At this point in the race, we were ahead of them.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

I didn't get a picture of it because it came in at dusk into Gorda Sound, Virgin Gorda, BVI, but M5 (formerly known as Mirabella V) anchored next to us last week, and we left at 4 a.m. So many superlatives and expletives associated with this vessel, I can't even start.








M5: On board the largest single-masted sailing yacht in the world


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Oh, my.


https://www.yahoo.com/finance/m/0840125e-1653-3aa8-a286-5141b5211c90/italian-authorities-have.html


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Sailing anyone? This more like “Sailing, everyone?”
First run in 1969, the Barcolana is now recognized by Guinness World Records as the “Largest Sailing Race in the World,” thanks to an armada of 2,869 ships that set sail during the 2019 edition.
















Set Sail for Italy


From coast to coast, the land of Italy is even more beautiful viewed from the sea.




www.si.com


----------



## gstraub (Sep 25, 2002)

Not my boat, but might as well be considering how much time I spend on it (Claud W. Somers). Godspeed from Jamestown in the background.


----------



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

Whatever this is....
compared to this:


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Walking along a river to see this boat on the seaward side of a fixed bridge. 
The Mast clearence must be OK... 










But it must sail like a dog. Short mast, long boom. 









Have you seen this sort of thing before? 

Mark


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Pumpkin Paddle


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm in France near Montpelier in the South of France on the Mediterranean. These local boats I thought interesting as they are lateen rig.

































Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a smaller boat to do the canals of Europe. Walking along the docks and saw this. No keel. It's a canal boat.
Wood. Beautiful.
Inboard donk in a box in the middle of the cockpit.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I'm looking for a smaller boat to do the canals of Europe. Walking along the docks and saw this. No keel. It's a canal boat.
> Wood. Beautiful.
> Inboard donk in a box in the middle of the cockpit.
> View attachment 145347
> ...


These are ubiquitous traditional Mediterranean working water craft. They can be found anywhere along the costs from Greece to Portugal. The hull form and rig type is thought to derive from Phoenician working water craft. 

Jeff


----------



## TipleH (1 mo ago)

Cool boat! This is something cosmic, I hope to see such a scale in person sometime.


----------



## Ineptune (1 mo ago)

VIEXILE said:


> This thing went by the house on St. Thomas in either 2019 or 2020. Under full sail. For the life of me, I couldn't figure out what it was. Too stunned to take any photos.


Any idea the name of this monster? I want to look into it. I can't tell if I hate it or love it.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

paulk said:


> If you're going retro... We came across this guy, heading to New York in a hurry, on an outing with my colleagues. The fun part was seeing the transom with no name written. 🌙 was all that was there.
> View attachment 142051


That appears to be a replica of one of Henry Hudson's three ships, the "Half Moon" . In other words, the name of the ship was on the transom for any illiterate to read. 

Jeff


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a copy of the " Voyage of the Half Moon" by Robert Juet " Juet's Journal" Which spans the time between 
April 4th to the 7th of November 1609. It covers the waters where Paul spotted the Replica. Perhaps it was a recreation of that voyage. It's an interesting read.


----------



## Pankito (2 mo ago)

Jeff_H said:


> These are ubiquitous traditional Mediterranean working water craft. They can be found anywhere along the costs from Greece to Portugal. The hull form and rig type is thought to derive from Phoenician working water craft.
> 
> Jeff


If you search for menorquina or even llaut menorquin if you really want to spend some money. Around Spain, that's what they are called.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

S/V Sailing Yacht "A" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_(sailing_yacht)


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Walking along a river to see this boat on the seaward side of a fixed bridge.
> The Mast clearence must be OK...
> 
> View attachment 144578
> ...


Mark,
Our small boat (33’) has an extra long boom so that the traveller could be installed across the back of the cockpit.

I don’t think that is what is going on here. In fact it is a mystery. No topping lift. Mast steps seem to be made for giants. Maybe some kind of boom roller reefing set up? Oh so many questions.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

hpeer said:


> Mark,
> Our small boat (33’) has an extra long boom so that the traveller could be installed across the back of the cockpit.
> 
> I don’t think that is what is going on here. In fact it is a mystery. No topping lift. Mast steps seem to be made for giants. Maybe some kind of boom roller reefing set up? Oh so many questions.


It looks like there are Spar sections laying on deck? There's a forestay jury rigged to one of them. The port side stern rail is flying in the breeze. This looks like a salvage job of some sort.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Just now. 5 spreader rig, must be some kind of record. This morning there was a 4 mast cruise ship laying just behind this guy. No clue where he went off to.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

tempest said:


> It looks like there are Spar sections laying on deck? There's a forestay jury rigged to one of them. The port side stern rail is flying in the breeze. This looks like a salvage job of some sort.


Good eyes, I had not noticed that.
Lookong closer it gets worse. The “forestay” is holding the spare spar sections on deck, one shroud is several feet short, others are missing.

Maybe Mark took this photo in Florida?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

hpeer said:


> Good eyes, I had not noticed that.
> Lookong closer it gets worse. The “forestay” is holding the spare spar sections on deck, one shroud is several feet short, others are missing.
> 
> Maybe Mark took this photo in Florida?


I'm also going to guess that that wooden structure that the Solar panels are mounted on is a jury rig replacement for an arch or davits that got ripped off. Someone bought a project boat, or the owner brought it there to work on it.


----------

